# Ben sherman



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

HI guys. Anyone know where you can get Ben Sherman shirts from in uae.?Google has drawn a blank.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i can't recall seeing them but my first suggestion would be harvey nichols followed by galleries lafayette.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Might be worth trying Debenhams too. There used to be a Ben Sherman shop in Marina Mall in AuH so you could check that out too.


----------

